# Members Only Forums?



## Mudharp (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, it's been quite some time since I've been on the forum but I'm back and intend to post a bit more than I ever previously did. I have a question concerning the "Members Only" forums - I noted that the title "Members Only" appears in the index but I don't seem to have access to it. How does one go about gaining access?


----------



## Mudharp (Feb 24, 2011)

Never mind! Not two minutes after I posted this the Members Only forum was accessible to me.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 24, 2011)

There's a reason for that. You have to have 25 posts.


----------

